# Help and Advice > Questions/Information about depression >  Job Search while Depressed

## UncleChip

After having a handful of interviews and not being successful with any of them, I get the feeling my depression is showing in my interviews.

I'm trying to smile and sound happy, but I guess it's not convincing. That and I'm growing increasingly forgetful, which is really damaging my ability to answer unexpected questions.

Are there any online resources for people looking for work while suffering from depression?

----------


## Suzi

Have you looked at all the jobsites? What about things like linkedin etc?

----------


## Paula

Most people go on multiple interviews before finding the right job - it doesnt mean its anything to do with your depression, it may just mean you havent found the right job yet

----------


## UncleChip

I've tried CWJobs and LinkedIn. CWJobs seems to be returning the most results in my area. LinkedIn is suggesting roles too far for me to travel on a daily basis (I live in South Yorkshire and I'm getting roles in places like Birmingham and London), so I might have entered the wrong settings in there.

I'll keep trying, but one interviewer fed back to me that I was extremely anxious during the interview, even though I was trying to come across as relaxed.

----------


## Suzi

Maybe you are trying too hard?

----------


## UncleChip

I've got an interview confirmed for this week, so I'll prepare by getting to sleep earlier for a few nights in a row.

----------


## Suzi

That sounds like a good plan. Good luck!

----------

